# Is she a palomino or chestnut...tobiano or Overo?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

She looks like a chestnut tovero to me.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Chestnuts can have flaxen manes and tails - just take a look at haflingers. She looks like she has both the overo and tobiano gene making her a tovero. So I would call her a chestnut tovero.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Chestnut definitely. As for her pattern, she looks like a tobiano. She could be a tovero, but it would depend on what her parents were as to whether she would be a true tovero. In other words, one parent would have to be a tovero, or one a tobiano & the other an overo. There's a good website i know of that i'll have to give ya...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Chestnut....Tobiano maybe? Or Tovero?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

This might help:
APHA.Com - The Breed


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

her mane and tail don't look flaxen to me. they look white because of her pattern there is white. on the forelock it looks chesnut. and then can have manes and tails that are a few shades lighter and not be flaxen, so she looks like a regular Chesnut paint/pinto since i'm not sure if she is registered. as for pattern i'm not sure, i don't know patterns well. although she looks Tobiano to me


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

Chestnut Tovero


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Chestnut tobiano.

I believe those that said tovero are mistaking the face marking as a bald face in which it would have to extend too or past the inside corner of one or both eyes. She doesn't hold the markings of an Overo.

If you really want to look more into her color though(not pattern) than you can always do a genetic test with UC Davis.
Horse Tests


----------



## xxbntxx (Jan 21, 2009)

Im not good with patterns but i would definitely say chestnut, and what ever she is she is Gorgeous


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

She is SO butt high right now its cute X'D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

100% without a doubt chestnut "tovero" which means she has the tobiano gene and at least one of the over genes (which are sabino, splash, frame, and dominant white). If she were tobiano alone she would have a larger chest sheild and a solid head. NEVER go by APHA, they're way behind the research


----------



## britneypadilla (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I couldn't for the life of me figure out what "pattern" she was considered. She looked very light in color when she was first born, then turned chestnut, now she's shedding her baby fur and is shedding even lighter than when she was born. This is a picture of her today that I took, that shows she is a lighter than a couple weeks ago when I took the other picture! Let me know what you think about it.. Thanks!
** Also all these pictures are with a camera phone and they are making her look a little darker than she really is.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I want to say Tobiano, and probably Chestnut...


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Still chestnut  And cute!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

SlickDirtyDancin said:


> Chestnut tobiano.
> 
> I believe those that said tovero are mistaking the face marking as a bald face in which it would have to extend too or past the inside corner of one or both eyes. She doesn't hold the markings of an Overo.
> 
> ...



None of us said that is a bald face and you don't need a bald face to have overo gene. If you believe that you are very mistaken. This horse shows several signs of overo. Even the current blaze has signs of sabino - a type of overo just by the way it expands over the lower lip. The tobiano shield is quite small and the tail which is normally two-toned is not - but many toveros have one solid white tail due to the overo gene overlap. In addition, tobianos typically have their dark color cross over the back at some point in the pattern, but when overo is present it can prevent his from happening - again, this has also happened on this foal indicating overo is present. 

Many tobianos carry overo genes and this is why even two tobianos should be checked for the potential of the lethal white gene before breeding because so many people miss the signs of overo.


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

As a current and previous owner of all three patterns of registered APHA/PtHA horses I still stand by chestnut tobiano. The overo might be apparent in the genes and blood but not in the appearance.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

And as a current horse genetic nut/studier, I stand by tovero and say the over part IS in appearance


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Since when did owning a specific pattern make you an expert at it? Silly argument to use. Granted pattern & color genetics is just a hobby of mine and I am no "expert" - its hard for me to believe that anyone who actually knows the patterns can't see the overo in there. Oh well - silly to argue over it. If the OP wants to know for sure - she can get a genetics test done.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I would say chestnut tovero

she is really cute


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Woah now when did this become an argument? Don't attack someone who is just pointing out what they see. I say tobiano and you can say tovero. It's not a big deal, just an opinion. You gave a ridiculous defense as well I might add. You can't read those genetics with photos  Now leave it alone.


----------

